# Should I Stay or Should I Go?



## viva paulista (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there,

A question in my mind is getting louder, and I appreciate any suggestions / opinions / recommendations in order to do the right thing.

Now...
I am a Civil Engineer, and holding a PR.
I have 5 years work experience in Australia. (starting from junior level)
And further 4-5 years experience as an expat engineer in various locations around globe.

Following my resignation from the previous job in Qld (that resign was somehow obliged due to the shrinkage of the company), I was seeking job for many months. Many interviews, some of them really positive, however could not achieve nothing (I was being chased by HR's for mostly remedial engineering roles). Only a very short temp contract with a boutique builder in Sydney. 
One issue with my Resume might be, that it is not very consistent. The longest duration was 2 years with an Employer (due to various reasons, I really am not a quitter). My roles over these 10 years were various as well, from structural consultancy to project management, refurbishment & construction to mines & heavy industry. Due to this reason sometimes I feel like not specialized in any field.

Anyway, by the end of last year I received an offer from overseas (Gulf) through an agency in WA. 
Considering my career I have accepted, and joined this company.
Currently I am working for a mega project, and I believe I am an asset to this company / project. Also feeling that I am progressing, learning and growing up.

However...
Before October I need to make a decision.
The reason is, if I want to obtain Australian Citizenship, I need to stay min. 1 more year in Oz. (I have stayed in Oz for 5 years, but this was not continuous, and if do not return before October I will loose the previous 3 years counted).
*So, the question is now:*
Should I stay in this company for a few more years, or whatever it gets...
Or, should I go back to Oz, obtain the passport, and seek for another opportunity there?

Thank you all for your valuable time,
Ozzie.


----------

